# Royal Mail f*ckwit



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

thanks for flying round a bend in the middle of the road

thanks for forcing me to come to a complete stop as I had absolutely no room to get through

thanks for observing I had come to a complete stop on my side of the road

thanks for not making any attempt to slow down and negotiate the bend and taking 2 feet of paint off the rear side of our car you fucking waste of space.... 
:evil:

Tosser!

jumps out and says I was moving........ FUCK OFF I was stationary because you flew round a bend you idiot!

50% of his van has scrapes of our paint on it...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Judging by our village post I didnt know they could move that fucking fast


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Leg said:


> Judging by our village post I didnt know they could move that fucking fast


LMFAO :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Sorry to read this, Wak. Are we talking the TT here?

Joe


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Wak said:


> thanks for flying round a bend in the middle of the road
> 
> thanks for forcing me to come to a complete stop as I had absolutely no room to get through
> 
> ...


I feel your pain - my 350z suffered the same fate with a Nova driver hurtling round a blind bend on a single track road, denting most of the panels in the drivers side of my car, and I was practically stopped...

Still got settled knock for knock though, without witnesses 

3 years ago this month...


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh Dude No! 

Did you have your video cameras on?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NUM_TT said:


> Oh Dude No!
> 
> Did you have your video cameras on?


Exactly what I thought - if there was ever a case for having Wak-cam on, this would be it.

I fear it was the S4 though :?


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

WAK.

Gutted for you!

Was he on your side of the road?

Was it the TT or the S4?

Any pics?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

It was the S4, I saw he flew into the road and I just stopped, not even a once of slowing down....

as we were chatting an off duty postman walked by who is our postman, he spoke to my missus today and said after we split he screamed passed him as well..! :evil:

here's a simulation..... sorry you know what I'm like

http://www.wak-tt.com/videos/royalmail.swf
:?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Still got settled knock for knock though, without witnesses


Does the Wife and daughter count as witnesses? :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Wak said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Still got settled knock for knock though, without witnesses
> ...


Could you divorce her perhaps? :lol:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


maybe after she's testified for me! :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Wak said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Wak said:
> ...


No, I meant if you divorce her first, she can be "independent".

Somehow "Mrs Wak" doesn't sound impartial


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

hmmm... just have to see what happens I guess!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

RESULT - RM have told us their driver has registered the accident as him having hit a stationary vehicle.

Hopefully we'll not have any problems claiming.

my hats to him for at least seeing the light and being honest.


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

That's great news Wak! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Wak said:


> It was the S4, I saw he flew into the road and I just stopped, not even a once of slowing down....
> 
> as we were chatting an off duty postman walked by who is our postman, he spoke to my missus today and said after we split he screamed passed him as well..! :evil:
> 
> ...


Wak, your video thingy is brilliant! Feel sorry for you though. Why not send the video on a CD to the Chairman of Royal Mail? He has to respond. Demand that they fix your car to avoid insurance claims. It's got to worth a try.
.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Damn! Just seen the result. I should've raed the whole thread before posting.

I still think your video thingy is brilliant though. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Cheers, wonders of technology.... :roll:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

what a fucking prick, hes luck he did hit me..

his day and life would have been short lived..


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

What a prat! - hopefully it will be sorted without any more stress.


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

(I would hope it has been after all this time John! :roll: )


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Doh!  :lol: Wak only gave me the link yesterday - I should have checked the dates :roll: . However I'm only getting mine fixed now, on 3rd party insurance, well over a year since someone bumped into me :?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

the inside info I have been given is both Royal Mail and BT are bonded and insure themselves....

if they hit you ...... they will refuse until you are bored or take them to court..... apparently statistically most people will give in hence its worth their while to take this stance with everybody..... bastards!

Even when you have the 9 oclock news film crew standing there filming the evidence and presenting it as their main story, these cocks will deny it was them! :evil:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hmm... I remember reading in Roget's Police Law many years ago that you didn't have to have a vehicle insured with an insurance company because the law on third party liability insurance was satisfied if you deposited Â£20,000 in an account with the express purpose of securing potential future liability. I don't know if the law has changed but I wonder if the trustees of that account could be approached directly?

Did you report it to the police? Thay might help with a criminal prosecution or if any law was broken like failure to give details etc. You could also threaten to issue a summons in a civil action - if it's under Â£7,500 it can be done under the small claims court.

You could also employ a claims handling firm or even a no win no fee solicitor at no cost to yourself. They would aggressively persue the third party with the threat of court action and mounting costs for them to pay - that should shift them.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

and........... finally........ just before going to court......they settle in full..... we win!

just a hollow victory because they have dragged it out for so long! but at least we win! :twisted:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

That's a good result, Wak. 

How did you go about instigating court proceedings and did they pay any costs you incurred?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

A win is a win in my book Wak - Well done mate


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well done Wak. Did you employ a no win no fee or do everything yourself?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Well done Wak These companys sometimes think they can do what they like to us joe public GOOD RESULT :wink:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

My Insurance companies accident management division got a detailed report from me based on the evidence in the pictures.

I wrote about the damage and how it could only be caused in a manner that agreed with my description and not with his.

They said they would be a Â£110 charge to take up a small claim with their lawyers if I failed but they said they were willing to take it further so I presumed they felt there was a good case and they did all the rest!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Closure.... I couldnt resist asking...... :lol:

they were a little bit angry I guess! some tension in the response

Bal,

Thanks for the response, your composure in the response is much appreciated.

Perhaps you will respond to your driver the outcome and consider in future, when plausible and irrefutable evidence is presented, that you could save your employer a lot of time and money by simply admitting liability and not wasting everyone's time..

Finally we can get our car repaired and I will inform everyone I know of, of the outcome and assistance the royal mail has given in this matter.

best regards!

[email protected] wrote:

Hello Mr Khan,

I suggest that you contact your representative Gorman Hamilton solicitor to
ask about the outcome of your claim.

You have had someone representing you in this matter therefore all
communication should be done via your representative, *in future please do
not directly contact our office.*

Regards
Balwinder Kumar

Royal Mail AMC, PO Box 7272
BIRMINGHAM, B6 4ZR

Postline: 5298 1282, STD Phone: 0121 255 1282, Fax: 0121 380 4099

WAHEED KHAN 
rnet.com> cc: 
Subject: Re: Fwd: REF: EA332987BK - response to letter from RM 23rd August 2007 
25/12/2007 17:05

Hi Balwinder,
can you tell me what the outcome of this is yet I am still waiting on a
response

regards
Waheed

[email protected] wrote:
Dear Mr Khan,

I have read the contents of your recent letter and our position remains
the
same. It is apparent you do not wish to accept our without prejudice 50/50
offer therefore we suggest that you place the matter in the hands of your
insurer or seek independent legal advice.

Regards
Bal
Royal Mail
Tel: 0121 255 1282
Fax: 0121 255 4043
:lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Such a relief when everything goes smoothly :roll:


----------



## lmracing (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi Wak, glad it turned out ok.

Is that the cut through from chertsey lane to the school to avoid the level crossing?
I always go the slighty longer way (without the chicane) with the TT as i have had too many close shaves through there before with speeding idiots :x

Nice final correspondance :lol:

Regards,

Leon


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

lmracing said:


> Hi Wak, glad it turned out ok.
> 
> Is that the cut through from chertsey lane to the school to avoid the level crossing?
> I always go the slighty longer way (without the chicane) with the TT as i have had too many close shaves through there before with speeding idiots :x
> ...


It was, I'm using the Longer way these days as well! and extra caution around RM vans.

My Postie knows the guy who hit us and even he has said the guy is a madman behind the wheel!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Good to see a win for the little guy for a change, an lovely worded final letter.

Glad you got it sorted.


----------

